# nokia e51 and smileys



## toby2111 (11 Jun 2008)

Just got a new nokia e51 and it hasnt got the smileys built into the software!!Does anyone know were I can get these little yellow faced dudes??!!Its a pretty crap phone.Much prefered my 6234,was easier to text,stored more sent items,and kept exact time of old missed/received calls instead of just the date now.Was told by salesperson that e51 was the new top of the range phone.Have to disagree.Anyone else agree?


----------



## HighFlier (11 Jun 2008)

*Re: nokia e51 and smileys!!*

The E51 is not a top range nokia. The top Nokias are the N range. Try N 82. All the features of N95 at half the price with a better camera.


----------



## Ron Burgundy (11 Jun 2008)

*Re: nokia e51 and smileys!!*

The E51 is a business phone. If you wanted a "fun" phone perhaps you should ahve gone for another Nokia. 

It has many great great functions, wi fi to name but one. Great battery, e mail as well.

You get out of a phone what you want, if you bought it for reasons outside business then its not for you me thinks.


----------



## toby2111 (13 Jun 2008)

The e51 is a nokia!!Was misled by the salesperson who said it was the best nokia at the time.No need for a business phone really.Ah well,I'll wait til my next upgrade.Anyone know if I can get the smileys but??!!


----------



## Complainer (12 Oct 2008)

*Re: nokia e51 and smileys!!*



Ron Burgundy said:


> Great battery, e mail as well.


Yeah, though very slow to charge. They seem to have gone backwards on some functions. You can't assign a logo/picture to a group of contacts, which was a handy way of differentiating contacts from work/GAA club/family etc. The wifi is great, but the bookmark management seems limited - I can't seem to delete bookmark folders once these have been created.


----------



## MandaC (13 Oct 2008)

I got one of these last Friday.  I cant take to it at all really.


----------



## busq12 (6 Jan 2009)

I have a Nokia E51 and the sound quality seems abysmal, making mobile phone calls is a chore, has anyone else experienced this problem?


----------



## eggerb (6 Jan 2009)

toby2111 said:


> ... Much prefered my 6234,was easier to text,stored more sent items,and kept exact time of old missed/received calls instead of just the date now.Was told by salesperson that e51 was the new top of the range phone.Have to disagree.Anyone else agree?


 
I miss features on other Nokias but the wifi is one I wouldn't give up on my next phone. You should be able to get the time & date for the last dialled, missed, received per number but not multiple records per number like other Nokias.



toby2111 said:


> ...Anyone know if I can get the smileys but??!!


Three presses of the number one will give you the  smiley - you might have to kiss goodbye to the others until your next upgrade.



MandaC said:


> I got one of these last Friday. I cant take to it at all really.


It does take a bit of getting used to. Try using the 'active standby' bar to include functions you use most.


----------



## Complainer (7 Jan 2009)

I've had my E51 for over 6 months now. The voice feature is very cool - it speaks the name of the caller to me for every incoming call - very handy when cycling or in the car.The WiFi function is very useful, though the speed is a bit slow. It feels like I'm back on a 14400 dialup modem. 

The bookmark management is a bit dodgy. I can't delete a bookmark folder once it has been created. Also, I can't associate a logo with a group of users, which was very handy for distinguishing groups of people (e.g. work, family, club etc), though I used to be able to do this on my last Nokia (6130i iirc).


----------



## ontherun (10 Jan 2009)

I've had an E51 for a few months now and don't like it much at all.  The thing I hate the most is when looking for a contact, if you type in the letter 'a' for instance, it brings up surnames, first names, middle names all with the letter you are looking for.  That bugs me so much.  I also had to re-enter all my contacts under the first name heading only, otherwise your texts are from Bloggs Joe rather than from Joe Bloggs - another thing that bugs me.  I also seem to press the number 3 nine times out of ten when I go to hang up and I have very small fingers - I'd hate to have large hands. Wi-fi is great but mine is down for a few weeks because I cleared the cache one day and it hasn't worked since. I must get it sorted to perk me up a bit.  I also have bluetooth built in to the steering wheel of my car.  This is the first phone that hasn't worked, I've been fobbed off my Nokia telling me it's the car manufacturers problem but as far as I'm concerned, my car is bluetooth enabled, the phone is setup correctly to connect with my car but I cannot access my phonebook or redial last numbers from the steering wheel anymore, which is a major problem for me.  When an incoming call comes in, the number appears but not the name.  This is the fourth phone I've had with this car and the first one that has had problems.

All in all, have to wait another 8 long months to upgrade again and if I have the patience to wait, I'll make sure I've used my next phone before I purchase.


----------



## Complainer (11 Jan 2009)

ontherun said:


> I've had an E51 for a few months now and don't like it much at all.  The thing I hate the most is when looking for a contact, if you type in the letter 'a' for instance, it brings up surnames, first names, middle names all with the letter you are looking for.  That bugs me so much.


I think that's a great feature, but I can see how it might get up other people's noses. Perhaps they should have put an option in to switch this on or off.



ontherun said:


> I also had to re-enter all my contacts under the first name heading only, otherwise your texts are from Bloggs Joe rather than from Joe Bloggs - another thing that bugs me.


I don't think you had to reenter them. When viewing the contact list, you can choose 'options' then 'settings' to switch the view from first name/last name to last name/first name. 

If you do have to do much editing on your contact list, install the Nokia PC Suite software and connect to the phone via the USB cable - makes it much easier.


----------

